# Hello



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

beyond all the other stuff... good luck with them bees.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Greetings MS....... You have come to the right place.
If you have a question, the answers are usually here.

Explore the whole site, there is a section with some
simple woodworking plans and lots of other goodies.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome MSbeekeeper. Beekeeping is a learn-as-you-go process. Don't let it stop you.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome aboard. You've landed at a good place!


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

A very big welcome to you ! I'll second what Sundance said---the woodworking link in here is no less than amazing. You'll find the folks here to be mighty nice, too.
LtlWilli


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome Neighbor! I am just north of you in Pontotoc County. If you have not already, I would encourage you to contact the Miss. Beekeepers in Starkville. They will be having some courses this spring. You are in for a great adventure. Good Luck.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Welcome to the forum...if you have any questions just ask...


----------



## MSbeekeeper (Feb 18, 2009)

paintingpreacher said:


> Welcome Neighbor! I am just north of you in Pontotoc County. If you have not already, I would encourage you to contact the Miss. Beekeepers in Starkville. They will be having some courses this spring. You are in for a great adventure. Good Luck.


I have contacted them and joined. I am now enjoying the ABJ mag that comes with the membership. I'm gonna try to attended the 3 day class at state if work permits. I really wanted to go to the 1 day class in Jackson but again work interferes. I have talked with one of the speakers and asked if they can film it and that if they can I would love to purchase it. We shall see, he said he will see what he can do. This site is great, keep up the good work and thanks for all the info!!


----------

